# Old Shotokan Instructor



## sfs982000 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, is anyone out there familiar with Sensei Mike Shaw?  I studied Shotokan with him back in the 80's and I'm curious if he's still teaching?  His school was in East End, OH if that helps.


----------

